
Rethinking Web Browsers and Bookmarking - roadbeats
http://azer.bike/journal/rethinking-web-browsers-and-bookmarking/
======
billchristian
Outside of being restricted to the browser, isn't this very similar to what is
offered by Launchbar and Alfred?

